# Samba Share mit Umlauten

## alexraasch

Hallo,

ich mounte verschiede Samba-Shares:

//server/dir /mnt/network credentials=/root/pw,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=cp850 0 0

Leider werden Umlaute in Dateinamen nicht angezeigt. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Alex.

----------

## yves

ich hätte jetzt einfach mal behauptet, das muss in die smb.conf auf dem server rein und wird nicht auf dem client gesteuert, bin aber nicht sicher. jedenfalls hab ich in meiner smb.conf den eintrag "client code page = 850" und das funzt einwandfrei.

gruss

yves

----------

## alexraasch

Nun, leider laeuft auf dem Server Windows (ein deutsches) und da laesst sich so weit ich weiss nichts weiteres einstellen bei Dateifreigaben.  :Sad: 

----------

## jay

Und was bekommst Du bei iocharset=iso8859-15 raus?

----------

## alexraasch

Leider funktioniert iso8859-15 auch nicht.

----------

## jay

Und im Kernel, hast Du den mit der Option Use a default NLS mit dem Eintrag "iso8859-15" sowohl im "Network File Systems" als auch in den "Native Language Support" gebacken?

----------

## alexraasch

Danke, das hat es gebracht!

----------

